# Naked Cowboy



## crewdawg52 (Apr 13, 2007)

One night, a police officer stopped a cowboy walking along the road on the outskirts of town wearing nothing but cowboy boots and a hat.  Well, to say the least, the officer stopped the cowboy and arrested him.  While taking him to jail, the officer asked him what was going on, dressed  like that and walking into town.

"Well", the cowboy said.  "I met this really pretty lady at the bar down the street and she ended up taking me home with her".  "We got to her home and she said "Do you like what you see?"  and I said yep".  "Then she took all her clothes off and said "Do you like what you see"?  and I said yep"   "Well, she then said "Take your clothes off and go to town Cowboy"!  "And thats when you found me officer.  I was going to town"!


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 15, 2007)

HEY I was only doing what she said. And I thought (now if I play my cards right) :)


----------

